# [EVDL] Sevcon PCpak software and interface error



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Internet searches come up empty on the major search engines, so I'm hoping someone here has suggestions or an answer.

Our Gizmo has a Sevcon PowerPak controller for the sepex motor installed. The controller works great, but I splurged and purchased the PCpak software and interface so I could "make adjustments" as desired but also for troubleshooting and "data collection."

I'm getting a protocol error 217 from the program when I hit the "connect" button in the software. I'm certain the USB-serial adapter and comm port are working, as it's the same port I use for the PakTrakr data dumps. I manually change the port speed when switching software. The manual for the PCpak has a few error listings, but nothing for error 217.

There is an option in the software to "display communications status" and when displayed shows idle if the key is off and shows the "standard" windows files flipping from one folder to the other when the key is on, even though the error message is displayed previously.

The manual states that initial data transfer may take a while, but how long is that? I've waited three to four minutes, which in computer terms is "quite a while" and there can't be all that much data in a controller, can there?

Just to see what happened, I connected the PCpak interface and opened up HyperTerm, set the comm parameters to match the PCpak and got the expected garbled characters, which included some ASCII text with SEVCON and a few other applicable words. That was an indication to me that I was connected, but it was inconclusive, because it could have been characters from the interface and not from the controller.

I've sent an email to the dealer from whom I purchased the PCpak and am awaiting a reply. I've contacted Sevcon in the past and been told to go through the dealer.

Suggestions are appreciated.




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- fred <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I'm getting a protocol error 217 from the program
> > when I hit the "connect" button in the software.
> <snip>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a PowerPak in my LSV EcoVElectric vehicle that I am trying to get 
funded to start production. I, too tried the PCpak because I wanted to 
store my settings so when I went into production, I could easily download it 
into all of my SEVCON units. It did not work and finally SEVCON admitted it 
was designed to work with the PowerPak and refunded my money.
You really need to talk to someone at Sevcon.
Richard
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "fred" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, May 27, 2008 9:48 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Sevcon PCpak software and interface error


> Internet searches come up empty on the major search engines, so I'm hoping 
> someone here has suggestions or an answer.
>
> Our Gizmo has a Sevcon PowerPak controller for the sepex motor installed. 
> The controller works great, but I splurged and purchased the PCpak 
> software and interface so I could "make adjustments" as desired but also 
> for troubleshooting and "data collection."
>
> I'm getting a protocol error 217 from the program when I hit the "connect" 
> button in the software. I'm certain the USB-serial adapter and comm port 
> are working, as it's the same port I use for the PakTrakr data dumps. I 
> manually change the port speed when switching software. The manual for the 
> PCpak has a few error listings, but nothing for error 217.
>
> There is an option in the software to "display communications status" and 
> when displayed shows idle if the key is off and shows the "standard" 
> windows files flipping from one folder to the other when the key is on, 
> even though the error message is displayed previously.
>
> The manual states that initial data transfer may take a while, but how 
> long is that? I've waited three to four minutes, which in computer terms 
> is "quite a while" and there can't be all that much data in a controller, 
> can there?
>
> Just to see what happened, I connected the PCpak interface and opened up 
> HyperTerm, set the comm parameters to match the PCpak and got the expected 
> garbled characters, which included some ASCII text with SEVCON and a few 
> other applicable words. That was an indication to me that I was connected, 
> but it was inconclusive, because it could have been characters from the 
> interface and not from the controller.
>
> I've sent an email to the dealer from whom I purchased the PCpak and am 
> awaiting a reply. I've contacted Sevcon in the past and been told to go 
> through the dealer.
>
> Suggestions are appreciated.
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

